# Skeggy Earthquake appeal



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

SKEGNESS EARTHQUAKE APPEAL
A major earthquake measuring 5.2 on the Richter Scale hit Lincolnshire in the early hours of Wednesday with its epicentre near
Skegness. Victims were seen wandering around aimlessly, muttering "Faaa c kinell".
The earthquake decimated the area causing approximately £30 worth of damage.
Several priceless collections of mementos from Majorca and the Costa Del Sol were damaged beyond repair. Three areas of historic burnt out cars were disturbed. Many locals were woken well before their giros arrived.
Skegness FM reported that hundreds of residents were confused and bewildered and were still trying to come to terms with the fact that something interesting had happened in Skegness. However, looting, muggings and car crime were unaffected and carried on as normal.
One resident - Tracy Sharon Smith, a 15-year-old mother of 5 said, "It was such a shock. My little Chardonnay-Mercedes came running into my bedroom crying. My youngest two, Tyler-Morgan and Victoria-Storm slept through it all. I was still shaking when I was skinning up and watching Trisha the next morning."
The British Red Cross has so far managed to ship 4,000 crates of Sunny Delight to the area to help the stricken locals. Rescue workers are still searching through the rubble and have found large quantities of personal belongings, including benefit books, jewellery from Elizabeth Duke at Argos and Bone China from Poundland, and Yabbadabbadoos 
HOW CAN YOU HELP?
This appeal is to raise money for food and clothing parcels for those unfortunate enough to be caught up in this disaster.
Clothing is most sought after - items most needed include: Fila or Burberry baseball caps Kappa tracksuit tops (his and hers) Shell suits
(female) White sport socks Rockport boots Any other items usually sold in
Ingoldmelds Market.
Food parcels may be harder to come by, but are needed all the same.
Required foodstuffs include: Microwave meals, Tins of baked beans, Ice cream, Cans of Colt 45 or Special Brew.
22p buys a biro for filling in the compensation forms; £2 buys chips, crisps and blue fizzy drinks for a family of 9; £5 buys a packet of B&H and a lighter to calm the nerves of those affected.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh please! This is serious :lol: :lol: H


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

It was only a matter of time :lol: :lol: 

Emailed to all my Skeggy mates with your address attached, don't answer the door tonight Dave :lol: :lol: 

pete


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> It was only a matter of time :lol: :lol:
> 
> Emailed to all my Skeggy mates with your address attached, don't answer the door tonight Dave :lol: :lol:
> 
> pete


Lol :lol: I've had the Neds round already :lol: :lol:


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

No need to panic, help is on its way.........................

http://tinyurl.com/386obj

:lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Now then MandyandDave be very careful what you say about we Skegnessians! :evil: 

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

NB As an earthquake victim and a local retailer we are hoping that all you wealthy motorhomers will flock to Skeggy this summer to witness (just as you all did after the great fire of 2007) the destruction and mayhem caused by this major catastrophe! Thus putting a few pennies into the empty tills of we poor and needy shopkeepers in this god forsaken town!  

Sue


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

funny how last time this text was used on MHF after the flooding many contributors found it non pc and some even claimed it offensive!!!

how times change!!! ( thank the lord!!! ) hopefully we are developing a sense of humour now!


----------

